# What to do with a goat with a broken leg?



## Double-T-Family-Farm (Sep 13, 2009)

So my other goats beat up my other goat.. and im pretty sure she has a broken leg. we splinted it and wrapped with that livestock stuff.. so im hoping it will help.. i feel sorry for her


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 13, 2009)

Ahh, have you contacted your vet? They can get that set up to heal properly and prescribe some pain/inflammation medication for her.
I'm guessing you have her isolated now?


----------



## NubianNerd (Sep 13, 2009)

What you've done sounds good. Isolate her, and try to keep her from walking on it.
GO TO THE VET!!
I hope she gets better. 
On a not very nice side, if she's a milker, three legged goats are a lot nicer to milk!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Sep 14, 2009)

Keep a close eye on the wrap that it is not too tight, as it can swell and cut off circulation.


----------



## kimmyh (Sep 14, 2009)

Goats tend to tolerate a cast pretty well, I would call the vet, a splint on a leg that is not correctly set can be a death sentence.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 14, 2009)

One of my goats and then one of my babies got stepped on by some people that stopped to see them while we weren't here, but one of my brothers was an EMT and my sister is an RN and at the time worked in ER.  They set both legs (different times) and neither goat had limps after they healed.   The kids leg dangeled.   they did a good job


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2009)

People actually just walk into your pens with your goats? I would have a fit. I don't even allow family to go into animal areas without me being there. How rude of those people!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 14, 2009)

I have locks on every gate to every pasture so people can't easily get in there (unless they climb over) when we aren't there.   Of course, my Great Pyr won't let anyone in the pasture with her girls unless we're there anyway.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 14, 2009)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Of course, my Great Pyr won't let anyone in the pasture with her girls unless we're there anyway.


Yep...with a Sarplaninac in the barnyard, we have no worries whatsoever about anybody but my wife or myself getting in there to mingle with the goats and chickens.  For visitors, that goes whether we're there or not!  

I've tried to get him to not bark and intimidate "good" visitors, but when he's mad, he's mad..  There's really no stopping him.  He's not _completely_ oblivious to external stimuli -- he will glance at me to show that he _sees_ me -- but he can't not bark...he must bark...and he can't very well bark and listen to me at the same time.


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 14, 2009)

yes I was really angry--I had a building these people wanted to "rent" to put their chickens in for a couple of months--so they stopped by and we weren't home, so their children went into my goat pen, cause the babies were sooo cute --yeah sooo cute until one of them stumbled on one of the babies and stepped on him.   I was in town and they took the little guy up to my brothers house and my neice was home--she called us--we went out to get him--I really thought we would have to destroy him, but my brother set it with craft sticks, a toliet paper roll and padding and tape.    I think one of the horses stepped on the other goat--he was older, we don't really know how it got broken.  the horses were really good, I think he just got in the way.  But it worked out good.  I told those people not to come back--then put no tresspassing signs up.


----------

